# Males or females?



## m1ateusz (Oct 18, 2010)

some time ago i bought pair of rats, white one supposed to be male, brown one female, but now after a couple of months, no babies at all, and their genitals looks the same. so can you tell me do i have 2 males or 2 females?

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
thanks


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

look like females if you swish thier belly a little balls would pop out but the distance looks too little to be male its impossible to sex male rats wrong specially after 3 weeks of age. and are 'sexable' from a day old.


----------



## m1ateusz (Oct 18, 2010)

giant snail said:


> look like females if you swish thier belly a little balls would pop out but the distance looks too little to be male its impossible to sex male rats wrong specially after 3 weeks of age. and are 'sexable' from a day old.


 thanks, tonight i wil try to swish them a little. 
would it be ok to put adult/sub adult male to them? will they fight?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

They are both girls, you can't miss the balls on a male rat :lol2: just get a male and stick him in, they will squabble a bit but hormones will soon take over.


----------



## Raynor_NFFC (May 1, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> They are both girls, *you can't miss the balls on a male rat* :lol2: just get a male and stick him in, they will squabble a bit but hormones will soon take over.


Partly due to the fact they have to drag them around :lol2:


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

yeah will be fine. some female rats mother younger males. other times they will turn them over and scare them a little. then they usaly get on.


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

yeah they will be fine with a male added to them,
makes me laugh that if you ask som1 about mixing pet rats a lot of people say you cant do it but when som1 talks about mixing breeder rats then we just say chuck them together lol


----------



## Bex_2011 (Jun 14, 2011)

they look both to be female. Male have 2 lumps (testicles) near the back legs.


----------

